# Warning about ClearBlue Easy False Positive



## Kisagotami

Hi everyone. Please don't lambaste me for posting here. I'm trying to do a service to the women of the world who, like myself, naively use a ClearBlue Easy +/- (non-digital) pregnancy test. I know, I know, you all already know that the blue dye tests are crap. Well, a lot of people don't know that. 

My story: My husband & I are TTC & he purchased the 3 pack of ClearBlue Easy tests for me last month. We used one last month & got a positive result right away. I foolishly went on to announce my pregnancy to my friends & family. Some days later imagine my horror when I ended up in the ER trying to explain to a (male) Dr that I DID get a positive result & I don't know why his blood test is saying I am definitely NOT pregnant. AF came a callin' shortly there after. 

I was annoyed but figured it was maybe a fluke or perhaps I'm just stupid & read it wrong. 

This month I have two of these tests left & of course since they're sitting there staring at me, I HAVE to use them. Stupid mistake, really, because I got another positive. But this time I don't believe it. The next morning I take the last one, along with a First Response Early Results test. Both are negative. 

I called the ClearBlue Easy helpline & the representative asks me if the positive result lines are thin. I say "yes". She says that that isn't a positive, it's an invalid result that I got because of the higher acidity of my urine sample. (None of this information is on their information sheet.) They are sending me a pack of digital tests, which I guess is good. But I'm not very happy with the performance of the ClearBlue test at this point. 

When I google things like "clearblue false positive" quite a few people asking questions about it come up, but no decent answers. So here I am, posting, & hoping the next gal that has this problem & googles it will find this thread. Yes, that is a false positive. Don't use this type of test again! Like all the ladies here already know, use the pink dye tests. FREF seems to be a favorite. 

Thanks, & again, I hope you'll accept my post without cruelty. If you don't like it, try ignoring it. Thanks.

Amanda


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I am so sorry you were disappointed. I have heard that from so many people! I am tried and true first response, but use Clear Blue for my OPKs. I wonder if I should wonder about them too........

I'm glad you called! They need to hear from more women that this is not ok. Fix the problem already!


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry hun :hugs: Those tests are horrible and probably crush hearts every day. Most of us know this here and NONE of us are the least bit offended at your post. I am bumping this in hopes that anyone else who doesn't know about this evil test will know now.


----------



## Sewergrrl

:hug: Blue dye sucks!!!


----------



## MissCam

i had the same thing happened to me, i took the clear blue plus and it came up with a bright blue cross,, and i couldnt believe it so i did another one and another plus.

i too was so excited and then i came on my period!!! and like you the line going down was bright blue but thin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEVER BUY THESE TESTS... i was heart broken.

i have used Clear Blue digital tests, came up pregnant and it was true :)
but i lost my baby at 10 wks in hospital :(


----------



## jenniferlawe

I had the problem with digital. Didn't come back negative. But it said not pregnant after I had two positives and I was actually pregnant I guess just not far enough along.


----------



## Mummy May

So is this just any blue dye test or just the clear blue ones? I am ttc #2 x


----------



## MissCam

sainsburys blue dye tests give false positives too

so my advice from experience is to NEVER buy BLUE dye tests

ALWAYS buy PINK dye tests


----------



## MissCam

Superdrug own brand preg tests use PINK dye, they r quite cheap too, i recommend buying them,


----------



## Mummy May

MissCam said:


> Superdrug own brand preg tests use PINK dye, they r quite cheap too, i recommend buying them,


With baby #1 I used the tesco own brand and they are pink too :) Ive got some from ebay this time (which i know work as my friend has used them on each of her 3 pregnancies!) and they are wayy cheaper than in the shops. But the strip ones seem to be more sensitive than the plasticky ones :)


----------

